# Fever!



## littlekev (Oct 29, 2011)

What up bro's.
So i have been on suspension for a few days. Pain is terrible, but left first injection site in a few days. Did right quad 2 days ago still hurts but not red or swollen. Now last night i pinned my left glute and it looks bad, is hot to touch and swollen good. Feel bad, checked and my temp is 100.5?  took ibuprofen tried heat. Im thinking about heading to see doc NOW, any thoughts?


----------



## exphys88 (Oct 29, 2011)

If it were me, I'd take some tylenol for the fever and see my doc.


----------



## littlekev (Oct 29, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> If it were me, I'd take some tylenol for the fever and see my doc.



Ya thats my thoughts just wondering if i should wait till am, or go now. If im developing infection i don't want to get an abcess id rather get on anti bio now to avoid getting cut. I don't know if an infection can develop that fast?


----------



## exphys88 (Oct 29, 2011)

littlekev said:


> Ya thats my thoughts just wondering if i should wait till am, or go now. If im developing infection i don't want to get an abcess id rather get on anti bio now to avoid getting cut. I don't know if an infection can develop that fast?



I don't know either, but it sounds like it has the potential.  If you aren't worried about telling the doc about what caused it, then it seems like a good idea to go get some antibiotics asap.


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 29, 2011)

When I get a fever, the only prescription is cowbell!


----------



## littlekev (Oct 29, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> When I get a fever, the only prescription is cowbell!



I needed a laugh


----------



## littlekev (Oct 29, 2011)

Ripped my draw apart and found 7, 500mg carithromycin (dont know the spelling) found info that for soft tissue infection a dose of 250 to 500 mg 2x a day for 7 to 14 days is prescribed. if not better tomarrow to the doc or hosp i go!


----------



## exphys88 (Oct 29, 2011)

littlekev said:


> Ripped my draw apart and found 7, 500mg carithromycin (dont know the spelling) found info that for soft tissue infection a dose of 250 to 500 mg 2x a day for 7 to 14 days is prescribed. if not better tomarrow to the doc or hosp i go!



I've got some of those myself, good to hear.


----------



## littlekev (Oct 29, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> I've got some of those myself, good to hear.



Yup I was happy to find those! Thanks for the advise Bro! Will keep updates on this shitty hopefully not infection journey.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 29, 2011)

With daily shots, that sounds like a bad time.


----------



## littlekev (Oct 30, 2011)

^ Yup i am done, dropping suspension. went to doc doin good today fever gone down, anti b working .


----------



## exphys88 (Oct 30, 2011)

Good to hear


----------



## VonEric (Oct 30, 2011)

My buddy got some suspension and it had small but visible black shit floating in the vial.... Fuck!


----------



## sassy69 (Oct 30, 2011)

What is your stuff mixed w/? EO or grapeseed oil?


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Oct 31, 2011)

What did you tell your doc?


----------



## littlekev (Oct 31, 2011)

I told doc that im using suspension and apparently my body won't accept it. I am lucky to have a good doc that works with me. He will even hook me up with extra anti bio, and test.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Oct 31, 2011)

^^^ sounds like test flu. 
If you decide to ride it out, your fever/symptoms will most likely be gon within a week or two


----------



## littlekev (Oct 31, 2011)

voneric said:


> my buddy got some suspension and it had small but visible black shit floating in the vial.... Fuck!



not cool!


----------



## littlekev (Oct 31, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> ^^^ sounds like test flu.
> If you decide to ride it out, your fever/symptoms will most likely be gon within a week or two



I agree could be, but im done with it, i was loving the intensity, but tired of pain and rotating sites with a 22g pin. This susp is some heavy crystals


----------



## Noheawaiian (Oct 31, 2011)

littlekev said:


> I agree could be, but im done with it, i was loving the intensity, but tired of pain and rotating sites with a 22g pin. This susp is some heavy crystals



I feel you bro.  
If you've got more of the shit you'd like to get rid of, i'll help you out :wink:


----------



## littlekev (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## littlekev (Nov 1, 2011)

Turns out it is an infection i am pissed!


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 1, 2011)

littlekev said:


> Turns out it is an infection i am pissed!



Yikes!  antibiotics didn't work?  mind mentioning the lab?


----------



## littlekev (Nov 1, 2011)

No antibiotics are working, as inflammation of the area went down, i noticed a lump not big under the skin, doc confirmed but on the bright side i feel normal, and doc believes it will dissipate on its own. so im keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## paolo584 (Nov 2, 2011)

who did you get ur gear from??


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 2, 2011)

littlekev said:


> Turns out it is an infection i am pissed!


that sux! stoopid question here, did you clean the port on the vial and injection site with alcohol before pinning?


----------



## littlekev (Nov 2, 2011)

heckler7 said:


> that sux! stoopid question here, did you clean the port on the vial and injection site with alcohol before pinning?



Not a stupid question bro, Yes i am very sterile. I was taught to inject by a very good friend who is a doc, i actually go even further and wash my hands with alcohol, and sterilize the counter top with alcohol before i even set my vials on it. Then follow a very strict injection method! Its the gear i am sure of that.


----------



## ShawnH (Nov 3, 2011)

Man this sucks balls, I am sorry for your bad luck!


----------



## littlekev (Nov 4, 2011)

Its cool bro, shit happens, but thanks. update lump is continuing to reduce in size and i feel fine


----------



## Digitalash (Nov 4, 2011)

^ good to hear bro, sucks you got dirty gear though


it's always a great idea to have antibiotics on hand, might've been alot worse if you didn't start them right away


----------



## littlekev (Nov 5, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> ^ good to hear bro, sucks you got dirty gear though
> 
> 
> it's always a great idea to have antibiotics on hand, might've been alot worse if you didn't start them right away



Ya I agree, if i see signs of infection i dont wait!


----------

